# Pick a running mate for Hillary



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

ShatteredHeart said:


> actually, there is nothing stating a former president can not run as a vice president, but once again the party must approve the runningmate.


The purpose of the vice president is to become president if something happens to the president. Since Dubya is already termed out, I don't think he could fulfill that role.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Boy George


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

nburns said:


> The purpose of the vice president is to become president if something happens to the president. Since Dubya is already termed out, I don't think he could fulfill that role.


The 22nd Amendment only makes two-term presidents ineligible to "be elected to the office of President". It is possible to "ascend to PROTUS From the administration staff (VP, Secretary of State, etc.) without limit, though highly un likely.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## ScarletRage (Jun 14, 2016)

nburns said:


> There's nothing to prevent it.


From a legal perspective, this is accurate. It would never happen on a practical one though.

Early on in our history, the President and the VP were from opposing parties and it went terribly so they changed it up where each party had the presidential candidate select their own VP.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

Elizabeth Warren is looking more likely.


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

deez nuts


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

nburns said:


> Elizabeth Warren is looking more likely.


yeah, an all: liar, corrupt, fraud, female ballot


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Bill clinton ...who else ????


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

How about Trump?


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

I hope it's Elizabeth Warren. She 's so insufferably liberal, it will hurt Clinton's race. Well, it'll energize the base, but could turn off independents. Trump would need a strong conservative to counter.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I hope it's Elizabeth Warren. She 's so insufferably liberal, it will hurt Clinton's race. Well, it'll energize the base, but could turn off independents. Trump would need a strong conservative to counter.


Who would be a strong conservative? Like Arnold Schwarzenegger? :tongue:


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

Whoever it is, she'll probably lie about it first lmao.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

nburns said:


> Who should Hillary's running mate be?
> 
> Options that I missed:
> 
> ...



If Berny signs up with Hillary, I pretty sure they would win the election for the liberals.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

There is no more guessing Obama is her running mate, they already announced it.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Morfinyon said:


> The zodiac killer.


Ted Cruz can't be her running mate, he's a Republican.


nburns said:


> Who would be a strong conservative? Like Arnold Schwarzenegger? :tongue:


I would be down for Trump-Schwarzenegger, considering Schwarzenegger is one of the most environmentally conscious politicians in the US. He's the only mainstream politician I've seen who talks about the importance of reducing meat consumption to reduce carbon emissions.



Emologic said:


> How about Trump?


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

I suggest a federal warden or the pope. The warden can explain the system, the pope can grant absolution and forgiveness.


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

Watch her pick Tim Kaine and prove how corporatist she is.


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I hope it's Elizabeth Warren. She 's so insufferably liberal, it will hurt Clinton's race. Well, it'll energize the base, but could turn off independents. Trump would need a strong conservative to counter.


It would be a step towards gaining the voters with the Bernie or Bust mentality (because Elizabeth Warren is probably the politician closest to Bernie's ideology), and it would actually be smart for her campaign, but it'd doubt she do anything smart. Nonetheless, even if she did pick Elizabeth Warren, she'd be just using her for that reason.

She'll pick some corporatist and or moderate conservative who's "liberal on social issues". Being liberal on social issues but conservative on the issues that matter is basically just a conservative, as I'd consider Hillary to be and Obama even in some cases (though Obama has been really a mix between being progressive and a sell-out, you never really know with the guy, but I don't think he's really done anything that great anyway).


----------

